# Cheaper Alternatives to Flourite



## tmac1rebok

Hi,

I need to find a cheaper alternative to Flourite to fill a 3in layer in a new 30g planted tank. The Seachem product is too much money for my size tank. What are the planted substrate options similar to Flourite Black in the sense of:
1)grain size
2)color
3)activity (its not inert)
?

Help please, for I know coral not plants (yet ).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi tmac1rebok,

I see you are a new member, welcome to APC! I use Turface Pro League Grey, which is also a clay product.


----------



## tmac1rebok

In what quantity do you buy that, how much does it run, and where do you buy?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi tmac1rebok,

I bought mine at the local John Deere landscaping dealer. It comes in 50# bags and I covered two 36" X 12" aquariums 2.5" - 3.0" deep. It costs about $20.00 per bag but Turface is discontinuing the Grey color so it may be hard to get. Turface Pro League Red looks a lot like Red Flourite.


----------



## asukawashere

Turface is a wonderful thing  I use it in half my tanks. Makes a great, cheap alternative to clay-based substrates and absorbs nutrients for the plant roots. 

You can get it at landscaping suppliers. It comes in 50lb. bags and usually runs in the $10-$15 range.  A single 50lb bag will cover a substantial area at a 3" depth... only for very large or multiple tanks would you need more than that.

If you have a John Deere Landscape Supply near you, try calling them up. They're one of the major distributors for it.


----------



## Dev

Despite my recent troubles with it, I agree that turface is probably your best bet. It's 100% calcined clay and pretty inert, but has a nice CEC so it will uptake and store nutrients. One bag should be plenty for a 30g. It costs $15/bag here and took 2 weeks to ship in to the local John Deere from the manufacturer or whoever they purchase it through, but if you're lucky they will already have it in stock.


----------



## tmac1rebok

Has anyone tried Aquatic Plant Soil by Profile
Aquatic Plant Soil

or other companies for that matter? i.e. Shultz or Microbe-lift


----------



## tmac1rebok

I've called the local John Deere Landscape branch no one in PA has the Pro grey. It would have to be shipped up for $28 for one 50# bag. They have the red though for $17. I have to decide whether I want to compromise to having a red substrate.


----------



## asukawashere

tmac1rebok said:


> Has anyone tried Aquatic Plant Soil by Profile
> Aquatic Plant Soil
> 
> or other companies for that matter? i.e. Shultz or Microbe-lift


Profile is also the company that manufactures Turface... my guess, it's the same stuff packaged in a more expensive bag, lol. But I haven't used it, so I can't say for sure.

I have used the "aquatic planting media" made by PondCare (pretty sure they make microbe-lift, too, but could be mistaken) ... it's supposedly a mix of zeolite (which is often used in filtration) and arcillite. Works well enough, but basically falls into that same category of glorified, more expensive Turface... not exactly the same (it's got little white bits of arcillite, after all, gasp! O_O) but darn similar enough that I wouldn't waste my money on it again...


----------



## tmac1rebok

tmac1rebok said:


> I've called the local John Deere Landscape branch no one in PA has the Pro grey. It would have to be shipped up for $28 for one 50# bag. They have the red though for $17. I have to decide whether I want to compromise to having a red substrate.


The same branch of John Deere Landscape has SoilMaster Select for, I think he said, $12 a 50# bag. Which is a darker color, the Turface Pro League Grey or the SoilMaster Select?


----------



## Diana K

Pro Choice Soil Master Select, Charcoal is very close to black when it is in the tank. I do not have the grey Turface to compare it to, but I like black substrate, and SMS is a good material. Roy's picture above could be SMS for color. Get the SMS at $12! 
One bag (SMS or Turface) covered my 125 gallon more than 2" deep. I also had some Eco Complete in there for a total depth of 3". They mixed at first, but the EC is heavier, and sank through the SMS.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm looking at this thread? I've called my city john deer stores all they have is the Soilmaster Select 50 pound bags will take still work, and how many bags will I need.


----------



## Nymsley

One should be more than enough.


----------



## aman74

Dev said:


> Despite my recent troubles with it, I agree that turface is probably your best bet. It's 100% calcined clay and pretty inert, but has a nice CEC so it will uptake and store nutrients. One bag should be plenty for a 30g. It costs $15/bag here and took 2 weeks to ship in to the local John Deere from the manufacturer or whoever they purchase it through, but if you're lucky they will already have it in stock.


What problems did you have with it?


----------

